# Fudge went to the bridge



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

One of my hamsters Fudge passed away last night unexpectedly she was around 2yrs old. I popped in the check on them all and topped up thier water and food bowls and noticed Fudge hadn't come out of her bed. I picked her up and she was curled up in a forever sleep. I havn't had her for long but will miss her. Sleep tight Fudge run to Pippa at the bridge little one.


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

awww im so sorry about your fur baby {{{ Fudge }}} you are in my thoughts


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww Sorry to hear of your news  run free to rainbow bridge


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry to hear about Fudge run free at rainbow bridgexx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of dear little Fudge, May she meet up with my kitty Buffy

Steve


----------



## RayGuselli (Nov 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss....our thoughts are with you

Ray Ann and Maria


----------



## sylneo (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm reaaly sorry about your loss. My thoughts are with you.
RIP little Fudge xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

R.I.P

Little fudge

im soory for your loss 

I only had Dylan for 45 mins 

he died of shock 

I was still very sad xxx

(i adopted him, he had wettail b4)

xxxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww Rip Little Fudge. xxxx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

rip little fudge  x


----------



## Bluebird (Sep 20, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of little Fudge.
R.I.P. Little love.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry for your loss my thoughts are with you , RIP little one.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest peacefully little fudge.


----------

